# Gestation period for C.Margaritatus? *Breeding report here*



## RyoKenzaki (Feb 17, 2010)

Anyone who have experience breeding C.Margaritatus, how long is their gestation period and what is the average brood size?
I bred mine around 2weeks ago or so, am feeling excited over it till now  

Here's my breeding report

*Centruroides Margaritatus Breeding Report*
*Temperature*: Approx 29-31ºC
*Relative Humidity*: Approx 70-80%
*Duration*: Approx 8-10minutes

It's only third day since my female C.Margaritatus molted to adulthood and i got her mated today cause i'm getting impatient

I begin by putting the female into a large container full of coco fiber with 2 piece of flat surface and let her run around in the container and drop her pheromone

After around 5minutes, i put the male inside and he begin to juddering like mad instantly
I don't even need to guide him to the female, he just walk to her while juddering and straight away grab her by her tail and gave her a stung her to calm her down

The male then started to hold her hand and the dance begin
He cant seems to find the flat surface as the container they are in was too big (I did this so that the male have more space to escape after the mating)  so i took the flat bark and put it behind them
Soon enough, they are both dancing about on the bark and started kissing

The male's front legs are vibrating as well and i observed a strange behavior which i have never read nor heard bout it before
The male pull the female up and stick his front legs below the female pectines and start stimulating her pectines
I'm not sure why it happened but it last bout 10sec before he put her down, dance again and repeat it for around 10timesAfter awhile finally he laid down a spermatorphore and dragged the female on it
As soon as the female took it, they started to sting each others and i stop them with tweezer and remove both of them

Now i just need to wait and observed to see if the mating was successful or not

So, here's some pictures
Male approaching female





The male raising up the female

























From this picture u can see the male front legs below the female pectines





Sperm


----------



## Cowin8579 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## rd_07 (Feb 17, 2010)

gestation: 80-90days
brood size: 40-80(some has over 80!) slings (under lower temperature brood size decreases[seen only with 2 specimen 7instar and 8instar])

what instar are they? 6?
its really cool watching the male do his "moves"


----------



## megabytex3 (Feb 17, 2010)

awsome:clap:...


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 18, 2010)

Very detail and NICE PIX!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks rd! Thats shorter than i expected. Anyway they are both 8instar and i can assure you i never miscount it


----------



## ryan88 (Feb 18, 2010)

gestation: 80-90days is a good estimate, but you should also consider temperature. 8th instar tends to have longer gestation but will produce more slings. Good luck!


----------



## rd_07 (Feb 18, 2010)

ryan88 said:


> gestation: 80-90days is a good estimate, but you should also consider temperature. 8th instar tends to have longer gestation but will produce more slings. Good luck!




86-89days from 8i (only 4 specimen)
80days from 7i (only 1 specimen)

yeah i missed checking the temp
I'm not using any temp device just normal room temp here in ph

my remaining 8i is now on its 62days
i'll check the temp later ;>

@RyoKenzaki
here are some crappy pics back then



females









males


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice pics!  I would've guessed they were young.  The species in the area these centruroides come from have me mixed up, don't know which it what..


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Feb 18, 2010)

Temperature shouldn't be an issue for me i guess
In Malaysia, our average temp is around 28-31C 
My thermometer always show temp between 30-32C so i guess that should be fine 
rd, any pictures or breeding report from your margaritatus?


----------



## rd_07 (Feb 18, 2010)

RyoKenzaki said:


> Temperature shouldn't be an issue for me i guess
> In Malaysia, our average temp is around 28-31C
> My thermometer always show temp between 30-32C so i guess that should be fine
> rd, any pictures or breeding report from your margaritatus?


updated some pics see my post above


----------



## Fire Starter (Feb 24, 2010)

mine was about 90 days or 3 months, then slings molted to 2nd instar in about 5 days from birth then went down the mothers back 4 days after molting to 2nd instar. i got 58 slings zero casuality. now i got some scorplings molted to 3rd instar just yesterday

Gave birth: Jan 30, 2010
2nd instar: Feb 4, 2010
1st sling that molted to 3rd instar: Feb 23, 2010 







observations: a week before giving birth she was always on top of the bark, this was unusual because she was in hiding for several weeks then suddenly she was out all night a week before giving birth.

She never took any food while the baby scorps was still with her...


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice pictures and info!
Thanks both of u
It looks like we have different morph of C.marg here
Mine are Red morph according to http://www.exotics.nl/centruroides.html 
I always heard people saying C.margaritatus are one of the largest centruroides but mine are kinda small as u can see here






How big is you guy's c.marg?


----------



## rd_07 (Feb 24, 2010)

RyoKenzaki said:


> Very nice pictures and info!
> Thanks both of u
> It looks like we have different morph of C.marg here
> Mine are Red morph according to http://www.exotics.nl/centruroides.html
> ...


mine looks exactly like that at 6instar
at 8instar that stripe on the back will likely be gone 
they were at 3.5'' and probably over 4'' or more when stretched out 
whats funny is on that same clutch some are bigger than the other -same instar


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Feb 24, 2010)

The hell, mine is only around 2.6inch
To think that there are such a big different in size, i cant help but to think that both of us have a different species


----------



## Fire Starter (Feb 24, 2010)

my c.margaritatus also is about 3.5" while my males are smaller around 2" to 2.5"

and i agree with rd, at early instars my c.marga looks like that but started to darken at instar 7 and 8...


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 24, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> Nice pics!  I would've guessed they were young.  The species in the area these centruroides come from have me mixed up, don't know which it what..


No kidding huh?   I think there's more to this than we can see!  Aren't the "C. bicolor"-"C. ?"   at the shop about 2x this size aren't they?   :?


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah I was able to measure those in that store, pretty big centruroides:drool:.  The male is a solid 5 inches and the female a solid 4 inches.  I took pics while measuring, don't remember if I posted them, seems like I did.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 25, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> Yeah I was able to measure those in that store, pretty big centruroides:drool:.  The male is a solid 5 inches and the female a solid 4 inches.


I have to improve my Centruroides knowledge.  Particularly the C/S American ones.. 

Very cool pics btw RK!


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Feb 25, 2010)

Fire Starter said:


> my c.margaritatus also is about 3.5" while my males are smaller around 2" to 2.5"
> 
> and i agree with rd, at early instars my c.marga looks like that but started to darken at instar 7 and 8...


Well, mine are both 8instar and it's not darkened yet :? 
My female is slightly smaller than the male, beaten by the long metasoma


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, 6months passed and she is still holding them... 
She is still fat despite that she been refusing food and only eat occasionally
U guys think i should remate her?


----------

